
Ask HN: How to become a professional developer - hosseingt
Hi
I&#x27;ve been a programmer since 6 years ago, and i can say, i&#x27;m a good programmer, but in our teams or our companies we are just programming, not any professional work (no test plan, no bug resolve routine, no prototyping and ...).
I want to know is there any resource for learning حrincipled aspects of programming and  do my job in world level class?
======
herbst
Just do it. Its a pain to get started but after a while it just feels natural.
Also contributing to open source projects could help.

